# Breeder has requested to show our puppy. Please help!!!



## Tazbom (Apr 27, 2012)

We are purchasing a golden retriever puppy from a very respected breeder. The breeder has asked if we would allow them to show this puppy. The breeder would choose the puppy that appears to be the best for showing, if one of the litter falls into that category, prepare the puppy to show, and take it for an occasional weekend for showing. Our primary goal, by far, is to get the best family dog possible, but we may be okay with the dog being gone for an occasional weekend away if he would be better socialized, groomed, more attractive, etc... We have no real ability or time to show a dog ourselves at this time. 


Does anyone have any experience with this type of arrangement? Is there anything we should ask for as part of the agreement? We want to make sure that this would be an appropriate thing to do and that we don't get into something that we shouldn't. Again, though we have no real ability or time to show a dog ourselves, we may have some interest in the future on doing a breeding, if the dog would be a worthy sire. We want to keep our minds open to the breeder's proposal, but want to become as knowledgeable as possible before making the decision so that we, the breeder, and our future family member will all be happy. This is a very expensive and significant purchase for us and any help you can give us with regard to things we should consider or make sure that we do is much appreciated!!! 

I also posted this in another forum. Forgive me if that is not correct protocol.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

My breeder will be showing my puppy. She will be 9 months in her first show. At least my breeder plans on showing her. We agreed to have the breeder look her over next month to see if she will be good enough to show. She has the bouncy step and the happy look and the right proportion, so we'll see. I'm happy to have her handle the pup, I have absolutely no clue what I am doing. I've attended show and go classes and fun matches, but I just get more scared. So when my breeder asked to show her, I was super happy.

Here's what my breeder ask that I do about caring for my pup:
Do not clip or shave or do anything to the fur, the breeder likes to do her own grooming. 
Don't clip her nails very short, the breeder likes to use a dremel to trim the nails. Other than that, I can do anything I want with my pup. 

Show dogs aren't born knowing how to be shown. They don't know how to stand or when to look a certain direction. I would ask the breeder how they plan on training the pup for the ring. Do you live nearby so that the breeder can get in some training time? Also you might want to attend some show and go classes, handler classes, or a fun match in your area. Your breeder I'm sure could send you in the direction for that information. You should be aware of what is involved in a show. You might find it fun.

Have a great time with your new pup!


----------



## Tazbom (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you for the information.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Also, I would ask if the Breeder plans on breeding her if she shows well. That could cost additional time away from your family while the breeding takes place and the puppies are whelped. And I would suggest you have in writing exactly what costs are whose responsibility. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Honestly, if you aren't interested in showing at all I'm not sure why you would agree to show your dog. To finish a golden in AKC is more than an occasional weekend away in most cases. You are giving over control of your puppy to the breeder, are you ok with that? If she says "he needs to be gone X, Y, and Z weeks" are you ok with sending him? 

Also, no one gives anything for free. So I assume that if your boy is bred all stud fees go to the breeder and she is free to use him as much as she wants, right? Again, are you ok with him living with her for a week here and there to be bred? Or, are you ok with having girls in season at your house for breeding? What if you wanted to keep a puppy sired by him? Would you be paying for the puppy since she would receive the stud fees? 

Lots of questions. I have to say though, if you are looking for a pet with no interest in showing then I would get a pet puppy and be done with it. If you do have an interest in showing, however, then I would consider it. Just make sure you understand what you are getting and giving up.


----------



## Tazbom (Apr 27, 2012)

I appreciate the replies very much!!!


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Very good points, if you are to do it I would draft a carefully created contract


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

As I understand it, in these types of situations the dog is typically co-owned with the breeder. I don't think I'd be interested in that unless I was really interested in getting into showing and breeding. If what you want is a handsome, well bred family pet, another pup from the same litter might be a very good choice. Being shown doesn't guarantee good socialization or grooming(except when the dog is being shown).


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I would be very reluctant in your situation, unless showing dogs is something you're interested in.

An "occasional weekend" isn't really very realistic. Dogs can go out for weeks or even months at a time, sometimes. Depending on where you live, there might not be many shows in your area, and the dog might require quite a bit of traveling with a handler. The dog will need to be trained, and that either means lots of time in matches, or being with a handler for weeks or longer. A show career can take months to finish a championship, and last 2-3 years if he's worthy of specialing. Some dogs practically live on the show circuit. Who would decide when he's done showing?

And then there's studding. Not many people show a dog to a championship and then have no interest in breeding him. Who would have stud rights? You? The breeder? If the breeder retains unlimited stud rights, you could find yourself without your dog on many occasions. Your dog will have to be taken to be tested for hips, eyes (every year), heart and elbows. Your dog can be taken to a bitch's home for up to a week for a breeding, or the bitch could come to your home or the breeder's home (where your dog would have to live during that time), or he could have to make repeated trips to a repro vet for testing and semen collection. All that takes time away from your family, too.

And what do you get in return for your family pet being yanked away for training, showing and breeding? How much are the "bragging rights" of having a show dog worth to you? Will you go through with this "major investment" only to have years of your family dog being whisked away for goodness knows how long, maybe living with a handler you've never met, and perhaps at the most inconvenient times? Will you have to take the dog to the breeder's or the airport? Are you willing to fly your dog, or ship him with a handler by truck from one show to another? Do you have to pay full price for the puppy? Will you get stud rights? Will you have to co-own the dog with the breeder (and some breeders can be real control freaks)?

I see many downsides to an arrangement like this for the typical pet dog owner, and not many upsides. It might be worth it if you're interested in showing. It might be worth it if you retain stud rights (a very few dogs make good money studding, but they are usually the ones that are shown and titled very extensively, meaning more time away from home). But if those aren't important to you, then if it were me, I probably wouldn't go for that arrangement. It can end up being a really big imposition, and your family member can be gone for a long time, without any control by you.

My humble opinion.


----------



## Tazbom (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you for all of the thoughtful responses!!! I will keep them under consideration as we move forward with this decision.


----------



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

I guess it depends on where you live but here in Canada dogs will often finish (if they are worthy) in a few weekends of showing. I am showing a male from a litter I bred (at all my expense) with no intention on breeding him and he goes out with me for a weekend here and a weekend there. I don't want breeding rights to him (neither does his owner) and he will likely be neutered after getting those last few points and he turns 2 (so I can pay to check his hips and elbows while he is already sedated). The owners love having the free grooming and socialization that he receives while he's with me and get a kick out of the ribbons I bring them back. I live with 4 dogs and while I wish I could I can't keep every litter that might be show potential so this works for me. I just want to have fun showing my puppies to other breeders and judges which I can do thanks to these great owners.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I have done what damita has done, as well....


----------

